# arrow length, does it really matter?



## SonnyThomas

skullerud said:


> I only shoot target (easton X10/ACE/Navigator) and I've started to wonder about arrow length.
> When you take a look at the easton shaft selector, it defines the arrows by draw weight and arrow length. < Correct for spine
> For Recurve shooters, I understand why you need to have arrows a specific length (because of the clicker). < Wrong thinking - A clicker is set for duplicating draw length - you could have a arrow far longer than necessary and still be fine if the arrow were spined properly.
> 
> But for compound shooter, why would you need a specific arrow length? <For selecting arrows of correct spine.


Think of it this way; Long arrow, weaker spine. Short arrow, stiffer spine. PLUS, weight of tip effects spine.
I have one bow setup with a overdraw and 25 3/4" arrows, CX 200 with 90 gr tips. The short length has good spine for the 62 pounds of draw and 29" draw length. Checking the CX charts and going with a 29" arrows with 100 gr tips points to CX 300s. Another bow is 60 pounds with 28 1/2" draw using 27 1/2" CXL2-250s and 75 gr tip and is just within chart specs (spine). A 90 gr tip shows it under spined. Confusing or helpful?


----------



## skullerud

First, no, it was not wrong thinking on my part about recurve. My point was, that I understand that arrow length is important for recurve shooters, because they use clickers to have the same draw length each time. 
We dont have that problem on a compound bow with fixed DL, so why should I care how long the arrows are, as long as they ar long enough (minimum) for my DL, and have the right spine for the arrow length according to the shaft selector table, and that they perform right on the "paper test"?

I get the "longer arrow weaker spine" thing, but thats not my question.
I'm talking about arrows of different length, that, according to the easton shaft selector, is equaly right for the draw weight and cams of the bow.
Someone somewhere said that it might affect arrow speed (5 fps pr arrow inch), but if thats true how much does that really matter on target shooting (FITA style)?


----------



## SonnyThomas

One more time: When selecting arrows, regardless of type bow, spine for length of arrow is primary goal. Both Traditional, Recurve and compounds require X length of arrow for length of draw (bow or shooter) back to the rest (can have longer, but not shorter). Try this, A compound's draw length is stopped, comes to what is called a "wall" (you can't pull through it). A clicker to a Traditional or Recurve bow is both the draw length and "wall" (you can pull through it). When figuring basic spine, length of arrow, weight of tip and draw force is needed. This "the spine of XX arrow is" is so much bs. Take any built arrow compatible with your bow's draw weight: Change tip to half the weight and spine in re-enforced. With a tip twice as heavy the spine is weakened..... 

Now, as long as the spine of arrow is correct for weight of tip wanted and weight of draw, the length of the arrow need only be that length to establish good FOC. 

Paper target shooters usually have known distances to shoot so speed isn't a real factor. Some of the best compound scores ever shot were shot with bows packing less the 250 fps. Traditional bows best ever scores were shot way below 250, probably closer to 180 fps.

In given terms and depending on whose theory, weight of 3 grs equals 1 fps, the other is 5 grs equals 1 fps. Now, weight per inch of arrow can figured. 6.8 grs per inch / 3 = 2.26 fps / 6.8 grs per inch / 5 = 1.36 fps. Anyway you look at it, this is not a lot of speed.


----------



## skullerud

SonnyThomas said:


> One more time: When selecting arrows, regardless of type bow, spine for length of arrow is primary goal. Both Traditional, Recurve and compounds require X length of arrow for length of draw (bow or shooter) back to the rest (can have longer, but not shorter). Try this, A compound's draw length is stopped, comes to what is called a "wall" (you can't pull through it). A clicker to a Traditional or Recurve bow is both the draw length and "wall" (you can pull through it). When figuring basic spine, length of arrow, weight of tip and draw force is needed. This "the spine of XX arrow is" is so much bs. Take any built arrow compatible with your bow's draw weight: Change tip to half the weight and spine in re-enforced. With a tip twice as heavy the spine is weakened.....
> 
> Now, as long as the spine of arrow is correct for weight of tip wanted and weight of draw, the length of the arrow need only be that length to establish good FOC.
> 
> Paper target shooters usually have known distances to shoot so speed isn't a real factor. Some of the best compound scores ever shot were shot with bows packing less the 250 fps. Traditional bows best ever scores were shot way below 250, probably closer to 180 fps.
> 
> In given terms and depending on whose theory, weight of 3 grs equals 1 fps, the other is 5 grs equals 1 fps. Now, weight per inch of arrow can figured. 6.8 grs per inch / 3 = 2.26 fps / 6.8 grs per inch / 5 = 1.36 fps. Anyway you look at it, this is not a lot of speed.


Ok, thats basicly what I thought. 
Thanks for clearifying it for me


----------



## skullerud

can't leave the topic just yet.

If the weight of the arrow makes differences in arrow flight speed, is there a standard arrow weight/fletching/point the manufaturers use when they determin the bow speed?


----------



## edthearcher

*arrow length*

I think the only wat you will understand is to out and buy a 32 inch arrow. put a 90 grain point in itukey: than stand in front of a paper tuner shoot arrow look at hole than shoot it at 20 yards mark impact point now cut 1/2 inch off repeat process::darkbeer: keep doing this untill you get a good hole and likewise a good impact point:embara: than and only than will you understand what some one is telling you


----------



## skullerud

edthearcher said:


> I think the only wat you will understand is to out and buy a 32 inch arrow. put a 90 grain point in itukey: than stand in front of a paper tuner shoot arrow look at hole than shoot it at 20 yards mark impact point now cut 1/2 inch off repeat process::darkbeer: keep doing this untill you get a good hole and likewise a good impact point:embara: than and only than will you understand what some one is telling you


Huh? I have understood everything so far, I ahve paper tested before, and I have shoot with long and short arrows that both works great on paper testing.
My initial question was to understand the theory, and I got very good answers.
My follow up questions was based on that information, and was purely academic interrest.

You on the other hand, should really consider reading what you are abou to post, before posting, and read the thread first. 
Whats the emoticon-hickup? Have you never seen one, and wanted to tryall of them at once, or are you just PUI (Posting Under the Influence)? It sure looks like the latter.


----------



## SonnyThomas

skullerud said:


> can't leave the topic just yet.
> 
> If the weight of the arrow makes differences in arrow flight speed, is there a standard arrow weight/fletching/point the manufacturers use when they determine the bow speed?


Two in fact and both using a 30" draw. One is what everybody sees today, IBO. The other is AMO. I have always questioned 30" of draw when the national average for men is a height of 5' 9" - maybe 5' 10" today. This meaning a average person's draw length would be at 27 to 27 1/2". And then, many bows are shipped set to 29" of draw. And to get a 30" draw you almost have to special order a bow. 

For IBO the set standard is; 5 grs of arrow per pound of draw weight. Any number can be fitted here, but recognized is 70 pound bow and 350 gr arrow.

For AMO the set standard is;540 gr arrow and bow drawing 60 pounds.
Some arrow calculations request AMO rating, but you now have to call the manufacturer to get AMO information.


----------



## skullerud

SonnyThomas said:


> Two in fact and both using a 30" draw. One is what everybody sees today, IBO. The other is AMO. I have always questioned 30" of draw when the national average for men is a height of 5' 9" - maybe 5' 10" today. This meaning a average person's draw length would be at 27 to 27 1/2". And then, many bows are shipped set to 29" of draw. And to get a 30" draw you almost have to special order a bow.
> 
> For IBO the set standard is; 5 grs of arrow per pound of draw weight. Any number can be fitted here, but recognized is 70 pound bow and 350 gr arrow.
> 
> For AMO the set standard is;540 gr arrow and bow drawing 60 pounds.
> Some arrow calculations request AMO rating, but you now have to call the manufacturer to get AMO information.


Thanks mate.


----------

